# cocoa glaze or chocolate mirror glaze?



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

hi all im trying to get a good recipe for a mirror/cocoa glaze that shines tremendously until can practically see the moon's reflection on it, ok well that's a bit too ambitious so my reflection for starters will be good 

my mirror glaze doesnt come out shiny or reflective but instead rubbery and opaque-ish  !

btw whats the difference between a cocoa glaze and a chocolate mirror glaze? the latter seems to be using gelatin in its recipe whilst the cocoa seems to have butter,sugar,water and cocoa ( some occasional corn syrup ). how do i get a nice mirror like effect like the picture below


__
https://flic.kr/p/12193130

without it ending up like rubber but still have the mirror effect ! any clues?

cheers! ^^


----------

